# Tower Wood Mines - August 2016



## Gromr (Aug 29, 2016)

This was the sketchiest and scariest explore I've done to date. It was really good, but its made me re-evaluate what kind of underground explores I want to do. Even my friends almost noped out when they saw where they had to go down!

*History*

So there isn't really much history at all for this mine. In fact there is barely any information on it at all. All I know is that it was a 1900 century stone mine. 


*The Explore*

Finding the mine was easier than I had expected, that or I got very lucky. Going on the information I had I looked where I thought it was, and Hey Presto! 

Getting in was pretty logical, however it was guarded by a large number of 'False Widow spiders' that made the descent down rather unnerving. Inside the guts of the mine it opened up a bit, but the ceiling wasn't high enough to stand up fully, so you had to crouch everywhere. 

There was a few old relics about, including the oldest can of Carlings I've ever seen(around 1960 apparently). Overall there isn't a whole lot of interesting things to see. But it was certainly an experience!

I do feel sorry for the poor buggers that had to work down here. 

This was actually the first 'Proper' mine i'd explored, the only other underground one being Coulsdon Deep shelter which is a walk in the park in comparison. For the first time in an explore I was delighted to be leaving. It was a cool explore, but a little bit too claustrophobic for my liking. 

















Very old cans of Carling Black Label Lager.




































And finally a cool photo my friend took.






Thanks for reading!


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 29, 2016)

Ooh nice, great pics for a totally dark place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2016)

You made a decent job a'that, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## andylen (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice set there well taken and exposed.


----------



## krela (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicely done! But they'll be cave spiders not false widows. Very common underground and harmless unless you poke them with your fingers. They bite but their venom is non toxic to mammals.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 30, 2016)

i enjoyed that, you got some great pics too especially for such a dark place.


----------



## dirge (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 30, 2016)

Wonderful explore, fair play you going down there, I'd want to know I could get out. The beer cans date to the 1970's (I remember them)I don't think beer came in cans before then but they have become collectable though those look a bit beyond it to me


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice work once again mate! Was this the one you messaged me about? Well done for going for it. That last shot is great.


----------



## tazong (Aug 30, 2016)

Good on you for carrying on - you got some great shots there - the last one i really liked.


----------



## Gromr (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes it was! Its bloody scary being underground like that! Glad I did it though. 
That last photo was taken by my friend on a point & shoot camera, looks awesome


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 30, 2016)

Fair play mate good effort! Gutted I wasn't there though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great shots,Thanks for sharing


----------



## druid (Sep 1, 2016)

An interesting set of photos, thanks.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 4, 2016)

Cave spiders are alright  You can brush them out the way gently and they're normally pretty cool. Decent underground space though, I wanted to do this one before I moved but alas no time  Sweet set of photos. Was there much of a drop down the shaft? Mines can be a specialised kinda derp in themselves, I've drawn the line at a few.


----------



## Gromr (Sep 5, 2016)

The drop was about 10m give or take. Good to know the spiders were pretty harmless, even if they didn't look too friendly.

This was meant to be one of the 'Safer' mines, and it did seem pretty solid once we got in. However you are right about it being more specialised, I was all for doing lots of mine explores until actually doing one. I would also certainly draw the line at many now too.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 5, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> The drop was about 10m give or take. Good to know the spiders were pretty harmless, even if they didn't look too friendly.
> 
> This was meant to be one of the 'Safer' mines, and it did seem pretty solid once we got in. However you are right about it being more specialised, I was all for doing lots of mine explores until actually doing one. I would also certainly draw the line at many now too.



Wales and Up North are normally the worst  Gotta draw the line somewhere, but limits are always there to be broken


----------

